

Ask HN: Which Email Client Do You Use for Gmail? - colinramsay

I find the web interface to be fairly clunky now, and I really liked where Sparrow on OSX was going. Sadly, it&#x27;s no longer being developed and the replacements I&#x27;ve tried, such as Airmail and Apple&#x27;s own Mail client, just don&#x27;t have the fluency I&#x27;d like.<p>What are the popular HN choices - on both desktop and mobile - for accessing your Gmail?
======
nodata
I use the gmail app.

